# Bibliolept is 4000!!!!



## tepatria

*Congratulations!*
*You teach, we all learn.*
*Keep up the great work!*


----------



## argentina84

*Congrats on your 4,000 posts, Bibliotep!*

*And thanks for  all your great and clear explanations!!!*

*Regards!*


----------



## Trisia

Congratulations, Bibliopet!  (This one I got from an older thread, really - wasn't me)

Yeap, we like having you around. So have a nice one and let's see some more.


----------



## min300

*congratulation bibliolept.*
You have answered my questions and helped me many times.
 *Thank you.*​


----------



## Fernita

*Dear Bibliolept,*

*Congrats on your first great 4,000 posts!!!*

*I send you a huge hug and *

*lots of kisses!!!*

*Well done and thanks!*

*click here*

Fernita ​


----------



## nichec

Hey, good job!

I was going to send you a PM about this, but I have been very busy lately.........so I forgot  

Okay, see you on Mars, when I am home, you can come visit and have some Mars tea 

Until then, tata  You will get 4000 welcome from me when you do 

I wonder why I am talking about this on your congratulations thread, but you know, Marsians don't think like other living forms in other planets, that's why we are so unique


----------



## quietdandelion

_*Congratulation, Bibliolept, my mentor.*_

*Keep them coming! Don't stop or the earth is going to stop revolving!*
*Thank you for seeing me through all the time!*
*I could never express my gratitude enough!*
*I wish healthy and happy all the time!*

*Congratulations!*

*QD*


----------



## dn88

Lots of very hearty congrats, *Bibliolept*! 

Huh, it's not been long since your 2,000...   The truth is, the truth is that your posts and contributions to the forums are invaluable, you're doing a top-notch job here!  Please keep them coming in vast amounts, and do never stop!  We all learn from you every day. 

 PS: Maybe I'll fly by when you two guys  are sipping that Mars tea...  mmmmmmmmmmm... yummy 

All the best,

dn88


----------



## AngelEyes

My Congratulations,
Bibliolept!
Thank you for 4,000 +
informative posts.​ 
This is for you:
haveoneonme​ 
(There's Rum in that Coke.)
There was also chocolate, but somebody ate it. I think it was me.​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## The Scrivener

WELL DONE, DEAR BIBLIOLEPT! SINCERE CONGRATULATIONS AND GOOD WISHES.


----------



## JamesM

He's 4000?  He seems so spry for his age!  

Congratulations, Bibliolept, and thanks for all your contributions to the English Only forum.

- JamesM


----------



## Moon Palace

Thank you so much Bibliolept for the precious help you provide, and happy 4000!


----------



## bibliolept

Thank you, thank you, thank you. I'm blushing and smiling like an idiot.

Here's my gift to all you wonderful people. It's a classic short story, related to words (and to a typo). Allamagoosa 

See you on the forum, folks.

I'll just sit here and enjoy my drink.


----------

